# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Thành phố Vũng Tàu sẽ có Trung tâm hướng dẫn du lịch

## nguyetnt

Ban quản lý các khu du lịch TP. Vũng Tàu vừa xây dựng phương án tổ chức hoạt động của Trung tâm hướng dẫn du lịch của TP.Vũng Tàu (gọi tắt là trung tâm).


Theo đó, trung tâm sẽ thực hiện các chức năng tư vấn, giới thiệu các điểm tham quan, vui chơi, mua sắm uy tín trên địa bàn TP.Vũng Tàu bằng cẩm nang du lịch, sách báo và website; tuyên truyền nội quy tắm biển và các quy định của nhà nước trong hoạt động kinh doanh du lịch; cảnh báo những rủi ro tiềm ẩn khi tắm biển; tiếp nhận, xử lý và giải đáp kịp thời các khiếu kiện nhằm bảo vệ quyền lợi của du khách.

Trụ sở Trung tâm đặt tại nhà A3 (đối diện khách sạn Green-số 147C Thùy Vân, phường Thắng Tam). Dự kiến Trung tâm sẽ đưa vào sử dụng trong dịp Tết Nguyên đán Quý Tỵ 2013.


Theo: Báo BR-VT

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Vũng Tàu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 980.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Vung Tau - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (2 ngay 1 dem) - Gia 980.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Vũng Tàu* - tour du lich Vung Tau

Cùng khám phá du lịch Vũng Tàu - du lich Vung Tau

----------


## khanhszin

èo, mình dự định vào VT lâu ròi mà chưa vào dc

----------


## lunas2

mùa hè sang năm và VT nghỉ mát

----------

